# Colorado Springs, Colorado DM needs players



## Thomas_wendland (May 28, 2004)

DM in Colorado Springs, CO has a few players, looking for more to play Saturday nights at my house (NE Springs Area).

New campaign starting about the end of June.  Fairly relaxed game, not a stickler for the rules and would like more roleplaying than hack and slash.

Drop me a note!

Tom


----------

